# School me



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

So it could be my spot or it could just be slow. But so far, the trail cam has produced no good shooting light pics and both sits have produced no deer. Is deer movement usually slow until it gets cold? And when do the crops usually come down? I'm sittin around hundreds of acres of corn and one big sunflower field. I'd really like to see this corn come down soon. Back home its usually down the first week of October. Safe to assume the same out here barring no snow hits the ground? When's the sunflower come down and are they as bad in it as the corn too?

Has anyone been having any action yet? Kinda surprised at the lack of deer kills so far. I figured a bunch of you would have had your bucks down by now. I'm fairly confident if I put my time in Ill get one of them coming by in daylight but would really like to get it done before gun comes in so I don't have to deal w/ the orange and gun hunters. But its tough not seeing any deer and get that flood of adrenaline on a shooter, you know seeing the first deer of the season coming in and having that pressure of having a big buck coming in...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hate to break it to ya, but from what I've seen from Marshall MN, to Detroit Lakes MN, to Valley City, ND...it's gonna be a late year for corn harvest, due to the long, wet, cruddy spring resulting in a late planting. My guess is it will be up until mid-October, and hopefully a good portion down by gun opener, but even that is wishful thinking. The farmers out there can chime in on this one with a better take.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

That kinda sucks... Out of all the places in ND that don't have corn, my spot seems to have endless amounts. Although I suppose if I don't tag out by Dec and it ends up staying up, it may be really good hunting for me. I wouldn't mind hunting it if I could get a stand up in the one tree row out there. But none of the trees will accommodate a stand. I've had good luck in NJ hunting tree rows over corn though. I need to get back out there and scout it again and see what movement is like along the edges. May have to find a way to hunt it...


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I am not a bow hunting expert but when I was out west hunting muleys I kept seeing whitetails on the edges of the corn fields at night and in the morning.

One night I was tired of hiking around stalking Muleys, so i just sat in the corn about 5 rows in (careful not to disturb the crop) on one of the edges I had been seeing deer, and it worked like a charm. I could have shot does and a little buck that walked right past me, of course I played the wind. The deer have to come out of the corn sometime you just have to catch them out.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I've had lots of deer movment passed a few 100ish 5x5's and have been passing a 125-130 6x5 Have only seen one shooter in 5 sits We'll be lucky if the corn and flowers are off by first week in November if your not against baiting bait them out of there I know lots of guys that have success doing this


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

hey Tim, went out scouting with my neighbor last night, his trail cam has only had action past dark; and he said he doesnt see that much deer movement in his stands in the past until it gets cooler 60's; I plan on going out friday evening for the 1st time...


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

and according to the weather, it looks like it'll be cooler next week :beer:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Got an ag alert today--- Sept. 22 thru Sept 28----- much colder than normal. We should see a couple of hard frosts.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea John, its gonna drop right in time for my leave. Ill have 5 days off and plan on spendin a chunk on gas travelin back and forth hunting. I will definitely be out almost everyday off doing some type of hunting. I will probably try stalking the corn and trying a few different hunting situations.

But sucks the corn won't be coming down from what it sounds like. It really keeps the deer penned up in there. They will not come out unless they want too.

If I see that 8 that is gonna go 125-130, he is definitely getting a Muzzy. I'm not passing anything up over 120. But talking to the other guy out there, it sounds like I've seen every good buck out there. Two big 10s 130-140 range, the nice 8, and then a big crappy racked 9 pt that looks to only be about 110. Big buck though, just bad genes. I'm in no hurry to shoot one. Worst part for me is traveling 50 miles each way only getting 15mpg running premium. Thats what kills me... I don't mind the travel time, just the 17 dollars per trip out there. I'm used to hunting the rut and love it. Def my favorite time of the year. I almost have no doubt if it makes it to Nov, Ill end up rattling a bruiser in and sticking him.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You say you are not in a big hurry to shoot a deer, but yet you may try an agressive tactic such as still hunting their bedding area, in September? To each their own but it's a little early to be pulling out them cards I think.

It's September man, hotter than hell out. Deer just arent moving. Give it time. Once this cooler weather hits things will pick up. There is a lot of corn in one of the area's I'm hunting as well. I'm not known for my patience but I'm holding out for at least pre rut before I start going into agressive mode. Right now I'm more or less scouting from my stands. I don't expect to shoot a bruiser in September, ever.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

speaking of rut, are there any public lands in ND that are only open to bowhunters? it would be nice to find such a place when the rifle hunters are out and about


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm just trying to keep myself busy instead of driving 200 miles a day by going out in the morning, coming in for lunch, then heading back out for the evening hunt. I'm not going to do it. So more so then stalking their bedding area, Ill just more be out scouting then actively trying to shoot one. I wanna check out the area more, now that I can have a bow in my hands. I've got up on deer before and shot many from the ground so I know it can be done. I just didn't want to go poking around in the summer time a ton. I'm not in a big hurry to shoot a deer, but at the same time I don't want to rack up 2k miles in my trek to shoot one. I personally wish the season didn't open until October. But since its here, I can't sit at home and wait for it to get middle October. I'd like to, but I don't have it in me. I've also had a lot of success pattering deer on their early season patterns. IMO, its the absolute best time to shoot a bruiser. The first two nights IMO are the best shot at taking that monster out there. If you have him patterned and can get the wind right, thats a dead deer 90% of the time. As I see it right now, I don't really care when i shoot one of these deer. Just being able to take one at any point will have me ecstatic. But I figured w/ it being early, they'd still be up and on their feet well into shooting light hours. I've always caught deer coming out of corn early in the year, but its not happening here. I'm also hunting the only patch of woods in at least 1000 yards in any direction. Its not huge, but probably 4 or so acres of woods. I don't know... I don't know jack about the deer hunting out here, but everything I know is proving to be worthless so far. Maybe I just don't really know what the deer do out here. I need to find another vantage point as I can't see much from my current stand. Its a great spot for the wind and to shoot a buck cruising, but I can't see jack...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> I don't mind the travel time, just the 17 dollars per trip out there.


Last year it was nearly twice that. This weekend is ruffie and bow opener, so I am happy to pay $2.30/gal as opposed to 3.79/gal last fall.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I never start bowhunting till late September or the first of October. Just way too warm and buggy for me.

But if I were to hunt at this time I would probably focus on water sources. Do you have any water holes or creeks nearby? Look for tracks in the mud or trails to and from and set up an ambush point. Big bucks like a nice drink on a hot afternoon!

I doubt the corn will be off by November this year and probably much later. However, once halloween rolls around the bucks should be moving good regardless. Then it's my time!

Good luck to ya!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

There is never a bad day to hunt, that is how you learn to be a better hunter. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

One can only hope the corn stands through gun season!


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Tim patients is the key to successful bow hunting...

Enjoy your time out in the field and if you get a nice one you get a nice one but thats not what its all about...

Good Luck :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, gas sure is cheaper here lately, that is one bonus. I debated goin out this morning, decided I needed the rest more. Slept all day in prep for my night shifts lol. I'll be hitting it next tuesday night.

Unfortunatlely, no water close by. There's a creek not to far through the corn on another property, prob 500 yards away, but that seems to be it for water.

I hear the Halloween deal. It always seems to happen at Halloween. And if its not warm, its on man... I have leave from Oct 30-Nov 9 just to hunt. That and I have a bunch of leave so I have to take some. Not sure what Ill do if I shoot one before that lol. I'm probably going to start only going out once a week though or taking more of a glassing position since I have Nov to hunt.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Jmnhunter said:


> speaking of rut, are there any public lands in ND that are only open to bowhunters? it would be nice to find such a place when the rifle hunters are out and about


There's some just like that a couple miles east of Beulah.


----------

